# dire bonjour



## sandrine1014

Pour dire Bonjour dans un magasin, quel terme dois je utiliser Ciao ou Buongornio ?

merci


----------



## Nicuzza22

Salut!
Je conseille "buongiorno", très poli et neutre. "ciao" est plutot entre jeunes ou gens déjà connues....


----------



## brian

_bonjour = buongiorno
bonsoir = buonasera
bonne nuit = buonanotte

salut = ciao_ (comme en français, utilisé soit en entrant soit en partant)

Au lieu de _buongiorno/buonasera_ on peut dire _salve_ aussi, qui est aussi poli et neutre que _bonjour/bonsoir_.


----------



## alenaro

brian said:


> Au lieu de _buongiorno/buonasera_ on peut dire _salve_ aussi, qui est aussi poli et neutre que _bonjour/bonsoir_.



Quand j'étais étudiant aux écoles secondaires, un inst nous avez dit qu'on ne devrait jamais dire _salve_ aux gens inconnues. L'explication est peut-etre etymologique, comme il s'agit d'un imperatif, ou seulement liée à une tradition... en fait je ne le rappelle pas et, d'ailleurs, il/elle pouvait se tromper.
 Lorsque tu entres dans un magasin tu devrais dire _buongiorno_ ou _buonasera_, selon l'heure.


----------



## zipp

on peut dire Salve, buondì, buongiorno et aussi Ciao ( cela depend de l'age des personnes que l'on a en face) en entrant.
Et en sortant on souhaite de nouveau une bonne journee en disant Buongiorno, ou sinon arrivederci. 
ciao a tutti


----------



## plesea8

Credo che "Buongiorno" resti il termine più diffuso in questi casi. "Ciao" risulta troppo familiare e "Salve" e "Buondì" anche se utilizzati sembra stiano lentamente cadendo in disuso.


----------



## zipp

infatti penso che buongiorno sia il piu utilizzato ma dipende comunque molto anche dalla regione ed anche dall'eta delle persone.
ciao


----------



## brian

zipp said:


> *I*nfatti penso che buongiorno sia il pi*ù* utilizzato ma dipende comunque molto anche dalla regione ed anche dall'et*à* delle persone.
> ciao



Se mi ricordo bene _salve_ in effetti l'ho imparato in Italia e non all'uni (dove ho studiato l'italiano per qualche mese prima di trasferirmi a Roma). L'ho sentito usare in molte parti d'Italia ed ero contento di utilizzarlo anch'io visto che mi veniva più facile da pronunciare , rispetto a _buongio*r*no_ (per la _r_ trillata, che non esiste in inglese).

P.S. Per favore non dimenticare le maiuscole e gli accenti (per quelli che imparano l'italiano).


----------



## zipp

Salve Brian, 
Avendo una tastiera QWERTY impostata in inglese, non riesco a mettere tutti gli accenti.  Ecco la ragione... 
Buona serata
ciao


----------



## duchevreuil

Secondo la _Grammatica Italiana_ (UTET, Torino, 1991) di Luca Serianni, sono in uso anche le varianti ridotte _giorno!_,_ sera!_,_ notte!_, nelle situazioni in cui il saluto in questione è appena abbozzato, certamente in senso non formale.

Giorno!


----------



## Vekkio

Autrefois il y avait qui pensait que _salve_ soit trop familier, mais aujourd'hui on ne l'utilise plus avec quelq'un qu'on peut tutoyer; donc tu peut dire tranquillement _salve,_ à moins d'occasions officielles comme une réunion au travail (mais ce ne sérait pas grave) ou d'une salutation à des personnes âgées.


----------



## federicoft

Anche a me "buongiorno" sembra la soluzione migliore, appropriata in qualsiasi contesto. Solo in casi marginali (ad esempio se si ha meno di trent'anni ed anche il commesso è molto giovane), si potrebbe dire "salve" o addirittura "ciao". 

Un'osservazione: al Nord si tende a dire "buongiorno" fino al calare del sole; a Roma e in gran parte del Sud dal pomeriggio, talvolta già dopo mezzogiorno, si augura "buona sera".


----------

